# Aberdeen - Scuffed Alloy repair?



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Well was out y'day evening, was pissing down, and visibility was poor. I was trying to squeeze past a car which was badly parked in a single lane. :wall:

Then the dreaded sound.......carrrrrunnnnncchhhh, I knew it. I f*^ked my 19" Alloys. I got out the car and confirmed this. The damage isn't too bad though the scuff is probably 3-4" long and not too deep.

Does anybody know of any local place that can help. I know its a small scuff, but fact is....... I can't live with it :wall:

Also how much do they charge per wheel, anywhere centre aberdeen would be great.....


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.johnmcinnesdyce.co.uk/Alloy Wheel Refurbishment.html

http://www.smartalloyaberdeen.co.uk/

a couple from google, never heard of them and dont know anyone who has used them, so unsure if they'd make a good job etc


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Blasted Alloys, Laurencekirk 01561 378148 do a mobile service. Haven't used them myself, but the guys wife works with us and often puts his number on the intranet, have had a lot of positive feedback added from folks who have used him.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

cotter said:


> Blasted Alloys, Laurencekirk 01561 378148 do a mobile service. Haven't used them myself, but the guys wife works with us and often puts his number on the intranet, have had a lot of positive feedback added from folks who have used him.


........Guy I work with got X5 wheels fully reconditoned...... Top job!! :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Motorwerks on Forest Avenue Lane can take care of your wheels.

Send them away to Pristine in England. They are the only people I trust to get the wheels exactly the way I want.

http://www.thebestof.co.uk/local/aberdeen/business-guide/feature/motorwerks/38619


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have phoned John Clark BMW to find out who they recommend, and they recommended Stuart at Bodyfix. I tried Stuart, but haven't gotten hold of him yet, and am still waiting for Ray from ChipsAway to get back to me.

As I work in Altens, I am going to pop across to Paint Technik, and see what they quote. I had a look at Pistonheads and some users have recommended him. PS - I've got 19's so may cost a tad more although the curbing isn't too bad tbh.

I'll let you know how I get on so that you can use my experience as a reference in the future! Thanks for the replies though


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Just to keep you guys updated as I promised to. The scuff to the alloy is only 2-3" long.

I went down to Paint Technik and they quoted £60 (excl VAT) WTF, and John Clark were the same'ish. They won't do the job directly, it'll be Stuart from Bodyfix, but when I phoned Stuart to ask if he could do it, he said he was too busy and the next earliest time slot was next month. I'll get it done next week via JC. I'll let you guys know how I get on and hopefully they won't make a dog's dinner of the job!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Any update on the repair of this?

Interested as I just run one of mine against a kerb the other week and looking at my repair options.


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Great job by Stuart so no complaints! (which is rare from me). I'll try to give the car a proper going over at some point soon, so i'll have a better idea, but no signs of overspray and curbed alloy looks good...


----------

